
Show HN: Muzfeed– social music feed for finding and sharing with other listeners - muzfeed
https://muzfeed.com/
======
muzfeed
Hey HN,

We’re a three-person team of sidehustlers building a better place for people
to get together and share music with each other.

muzfeed is a central place for listeners to easily find and share content
together. It’s like Instagram for music — instead of posting photos, you post
music. Specifically, music from YouTube. (support for other streaming
platforms coming soon)

The site is super basic right now. We’re looking for feedback on the product
and the niche we’re going after. What’s the biggest gap in the market? How can
we fill it?

